
Boulder Startup CEO Compensation | Hi, I'm David G. Cohen - jedwhite
http://www.davidgcohen.com/2010/11/16/boulder-startup-ceo-compensation/
======
pedalpete
I'm curious how this compares to founder CEO compensation post funding.

Any ideas?

